# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Bảo mật & Lỗi bảo mật >  Hơn 75.000 thiết bị iOS bẻ khóa đang bị tin tặc lợi dụng

## thangvigreenland

*Tổ chức bảo mật Virus Bulletin vừa công bố thông tin, những thiết bị di động sử dụng nền tảng iOS của Apple nếu đang trong tình trạng Jailbreak (bẻ khóa), có khả năng đang bị tin tặc lợi dụng để khai thác tiền quảng cáo.*
*[replacer_img]
*Hình ảnh mô tả phương thức chiếm đoạt tiền quảng cáo của tin tặc khi lợi dụng thiết bị iOS đã Jailbreak
Neowin dẫn lại thông báo của _Virus Bulletin_ cho biết, với việc chấp nhận Jailbreak (_bẻ khóa_) thiết bị chạy iOS, người dùng dễ dàng mở ra cánh cửa cho tin tặc tấn công vào thiết bị di động của mình.
Ước tính, đang có khoảng 75.000 thiết bị chạy iOS đã bẻ khóa đang nhiễm phải một loại phần mềm độc hại có tên gọi là _AdThief (hay còn gọi là "SPAD")._
Phần mềm độc hại này được thiết kế để giúp tin tặc chuyển được các doanh thu quảng cáo về túi của mình, khi người dùng bấm vào các đoạn quảng cáo trên thiết bị. Điều này được thực hiện bằng phần một mở rộng có trong _Cydia Substrate_.
Ví dụ, khi người dùng bấm vào một đoạn quảng cáo có trên thiết bị của mình thì đáng lý ra tiền xem quảng cáo này sẽ được công ty quảng cáo trả cho nhà phát triển ứng dụng, thì nó lại bị "_chuyển hướng_" vào túi của tin tặc.
Ước tính, bằng phương pháp này tin tặc đã lợi dụng được thiết bị iOS đã bẻ khóa của người dùng, kiểm soát được 22 triệu các đoạn quảng cáo. Còn chi tiết số tiền mà tin tặc thu được khi khai thác các đoạn quảng cáo này là bao nhiêu chưa được tiết lộ.

----------

